# Snorting Adderall - how bad is it?



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm worried about permanent damage to my heart from snorting Adderall. I haven't abused it for long, on and off for a few months. I didn't do a huge amount each day, I'd say about 80mg average...maybe 100mg or 120mg max each day. But right from the start, I would crush it up and snort it. When I would run out I didn't crave anymore but would start again when I got my next prescription.

I haven't done any in about 5 days but the last time I snorted Adderall I was already pretty high and I felt this sharp pain in my heart. It would go away but would come back anytime I'd move. Ever since then the area around my heart and what feels like my heart itself will start to hurt at random times or when I move a certain way. It's not a constant pain. It also feels like I have a mild irregular heartbeat (arrhythmia) but again it's not constant.

Will this go away? Do you think it's possible I've done permanent damage? My doctor did blood work on me not long ago because of all the medication that I'm on and she said my stats were some of the best she'd seen in a long time -- that I was completely healthy and after seeing my results she told me that I would never have heart problems (I was worried about it because my Dad has some heart problems). I've also had EKG done in the past and the results were also excellent. Now I'm worried that I messed it up by abusing Adderall.

Do you think maybe it's just anxiety causing this? I've been known to imagine things before and start to worry that I have some kind of injury or disease. I also know that my blood pressure (which is usually totally normal) was way high when I was up on Adderall and it also caused bad physical tension and tightness in my chest. I've read that snorting Adderall is really bad but nobody says if the damage is permanent or not. Some people have said that the binders and what not in the pills can clog up your arteries and cause a blockage in your heart, other people have said that it's not true. 

Thanks for reading. Any advice?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

You should be fine, start eating healthy, do some excercising, stop panicking.

And stop abusing adderall.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks. I'm not going to abuse Adderall anymore! It was the last drug I was doing and I knew I had to stop.

I was wondering if exercise could help.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Start slowly, go easy on your body but start exercising and eat healthy and things will be fine.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Long term intranasal abuse of crushed tablets may cause harm to the lungs and it's bad for the nasal cavity of course. 

But I very much doubt you suffered irreversible heart damage. Just stop the abuse. You may wanna get an (exercise) ecg after some time, mainly to calm you down...


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Well it's been 24 hours and It seems like everything is back to normal now. I no longer have any pain or discomfort. 

Thank God, I was really starting to freak out.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Glad to hear you are committed to stop abusing adderall. 

Next time (if you slip) you consider abusing it again realize that it could be your last; hearts do indeed 'explode' from such massive adrenal over-stimulation. Or you could pass out into a coma and wake up to discover you are a near vegetable for the rest of your life like many kids I have taken care of in hospital who OD'ed on prescription drugs thinking they were just having a good time. 
Good luck.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

im pretty sure it'll go away soon, but snorting anything is bad lol. i think adderall/concerta/ect was bad for your heart anyway


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, everyone for the replies. I'm not touching Adderall again because I know that I can't use it in moderation. I had lied to my doctor about not having any problems with addiction in the past, that's the only reason she gave it to me. 

I still don't want to tell my doctor about my past addictions because she also prescribes Lorazepam for me. I've noticed that I can take that in moderation, and it's nice to have a supply of benzo for when I need it. I don't want her to cut me off.

I guess I'll have to throw away all of my Adderall as soon as I get it. I'm way too afraid to try to sell them. Maybe I can come up with some excuse why I don't want the Adderall anymore but I don't want to make her suspicious. Throwing it away will be difficult (and wasteful) but it seems like it might be the best choice.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

You can use it without abusing it mate, just start off with a low dose 5mg or so.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

See a cardiologist, and have him do an echocardiogram and electrocardiogram.


----------



## Elly99 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just take it steady and exercise (pretty much what everybody else has said) but it's the best advice.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

IllusionalFate said:


> See a cardiologist, and have him do an echocardiogram and electrocardiogram.


Do you think it's something serious? Now I'm starting to freak out again.

The pain has gone away but I still get a kind of spasm or tremor on the left side of my chest. It's been over a week since I've had any adderall (or any stimulant). I read that your heart is actually more in the center and if it's that far to my left it couldn't be my heart. So I'm really hoping that it's just a strained muscle or something. Someone said it could be an intercostal muscle. I know that my body was so tense from all the Adderall that I could have easily strained a muscle.

When I take a Lorazapem, it seems to go away. The more I worry about it, the more it seems to happen. I don't know how much of it is psychological and how much is real.


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Vyvanse should be used instead of Adderall where there is abuse concern because it can only be used orally.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

IllusionalFate said:


> See a cardiologist, and have him do an echocardiogram and electrocardiogram.


Brutal waste of money in the US.

Youll probably be fine mate, just stop worrying about it, and go eat healthy as has been said.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

rocknroll714 said:


> 80-120 mg is a ton..


Recreational doses of speed are in the same range but most of the time even higher, ppl use a gram a day on average, and the good stuff can easily be 60%.

But offcourse, it seems obvious you cant keep on doing this without problems OP, once you fall into real addiction your screwed.

So stop abusing the stuff, start with low doses and think about how scared you were before abusing it again.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Typical Guy said:


> Do you think it's something serious? Now I'm starting to freak out again.
> 
> The pain has gone away but I still get a kind of spasm or tremor on the left side of my chest. It's been over a week since I've had any adderall (or any stimulant). I read that your heart is actually more in the center and if it's that far to my left it couldn't be my heart. So I'm really hoping that it's just a strained muscle or something. Someone said it could be an intercostal muscle. I know that my body was so tense from all the Adderall that I could have easily strained a muscle.
> 
> When I take a Lorazapem, it seems to go away. The more I worry about it, the more it seems to happen. I don't know how much of it is psychological and how much is real.


I think right now you're fine, but if you had this kind of reaction then it could be a sign of a congenital heart condition... you never know. I even recommend that everyone has at least one EKG and echo just so people with cardiovascular conditions can be aware of them before some adverse event happens. By the way you describe the lingering pain/uncomfortableness, it sounds unrelated to your heart, so I wouldn't worry at all right now -- but it's absolutely worth looking into just to make sure.



crayzyMed said:


> Brutal waste of money in the US.


As long as you have health insurance it shouldn't cost much. And if it does, it's definitely worth the money. Knowing about any structural/valvular abnormalities of your heart is invaluable information so if you do have a condition you'll be aware of the precautions you should take in your life in order to avoid a stroke, pulmonary embolism, myocardial infarction, etc.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

There's really no point of snorting Adderall. You wont feel as good as you would if taking it orally. Plus thats just no good for your nose. Your heart is probably fine. I use to have the same problem abusing adderall taking doses like you. I too thought I did damage to my heart. I would get bad heart palpitations, and every once in a while feels like someone's stabbing my heart. So I went to the doc, got a EKG, and.....i forget what its called, some kind of ultrasound like they do with a pregnant woman but they do it on your chest to see your heart on the screen. Everything was fine. I think its probably anxiety related plus the medication does make your heart work harder. Hope all is good.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, now I'm really starting to get worried. It's been 25 days and I'm still getting bad heart palpitations/arrhythmia. There were a few days when I didn't seem to have any at all for an entire 24 hour period but it always comes back.

The only thing that seems to help is benzo. That's why I took my 30 day supply of Lorazepam in two weeks. Now I'm out and my heart palpitations are just as bad, if not worse. I guess I'm going to have to go to a doctor to get checked out. I'm so scared. I was even thinking about going to the ER to try to get an EKG done and maybe get a few Lorazepam but that would be so expensive. Maybe I'll go to a walk-in clinic and tell them what's going on.

I know anxiety is making it worse, but I really don't think it's just anxiety. I know what that kind of tightness in your chest feels like and this is different. But I know it's related to anxiety because only benzo makes it go away. I've tried taking beta blockers and a bunch of over-the-counter sleeping pills -- nothing seems to slow it down except benzo. I'm really confused and worried.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

AprilEthereal said:


> I use to have the same problem abusing adderall taking doses like you. I too thought I did damage to my heart. I would get bad heart palpitations, and every once in a while feels like someone's stabbing my heart. So I went to the doc, got a EKG, and.....i forget what its called, some kind of ultrasound like they do with a pregnant woman but they do it on your chest to see your heart on the screen. Everything was fine.


How long did your heart palpitations last? Maybe mine will go away in time.

EDIT: I saw a doctor today and was honest about everything. She did an EKG and the results came back abnormal. She thinks I may have left atrial swelling but won't be sure until I go tomorrow to get an echogram and cardio panel done. I also did damage to my nose from inhaling all that powder, but that's no big deal.

She told me that if I keep abusing Adderall there's a good chance I could die and I _still want_ to do a line of that stuff so bad. I have 30 Adderall that I'm going to have to throw away and it's going to be hard, but I have to quit. I just hope there's no structural damage to my heart. She also refused to give me any benzo whatsoever to calm me down and wouldn't even write for beta blocker! :mum


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Typical Guy said:


> How long did your heart palpitations last? Maybe mine will go away in time.
> 
> EDIT: I saw a doctor today and was honest about everything. She did an EKG and the results came back abnormal. She thinks I may have left atrial swelling but won't be sure until I go tomorrow to get an echogram and cardio panel done. I also did damage to my nose from inhaling all that powder, but that's no big deal.
> 
> She told me that if I keep abusing Adderall there's a good chance I could die and I _still want_ to do a line of that stuff so bad. I have 30 Adderall that I'm going to have to throw away and it's going to be hard, but I have to quit. I just hope there's no structural damage to my heart. She also refused to give me any benzo whatsoever to calm me down and wouldn't even write for beta blocker! :mum


Wow, I'm sorry to hear all that. My palpitations lasted for 2 or 3 weeks, and just went away somehow. I can't beleive they wouldn't give you any benzos, even for just a few. Did you stop taking Adderall now? and did the palpitations ever go away?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Typical Guy said:


> How long did your heart palpitations last? Maybe mine will go away in time.
> 
> EDIT: I saw a doctor today and was honest about everything. She did an EKG and the results came back abnormal. She thinks I may have left atrial swelling but won't be sure until I go tomorrow to get an echogram and cardio panel done. I also did damage to my nose from inhaling all that powder, but that's no big deal.
> 
> She told me that if I keep abusing Adderall there's a good chance I could die and I _still want_ to do a line of that stuff so bad. I have 30 Adderall that I'm going to have to throw away and it's going to be hard, but I have to quit. I just hope there's no structural damage to my heart. She also refused to give me any benzo whatsoever to calm me down and wouldn't even write for beta blocker! :mum


Beta blockers can be dangerous with recreational doses of amphetamine, if anything for the sake of harm reduction, order cardivolol to protect your heart if you really are going to snort more adderall, also there isnt much reason to snort it, oral it works fine too recreationally, but offcourse not using it recreationall is the best option.


----------



## the truth hurts (Oct 30, 2013)

*relax*



Typical Guy said:


> Do you think it's something serious? Now I'm starting to freak out again.
> 
> The pain has gone away but I still get a kind of spasm or tremor on the left side of my chest. It's been over a week since I've had any adderall (or any stimulant). I read that your heart is actually more in the center and if it's that far to my left it couldn't be my heart. So I'm really hoping that it's just a strained muscle or something. Someone said it could be an intercostal muscle. I know that my body was so tense from all the Adderall that I could have easily strained a muscle.
> 
> When I take a Lorazapem, it seems to go away. The more I worry about it, the more it seems to happen. I don't know how much of it is psychological and how much is real.


 That's because anxiety can feel like a heart attack sometimes you freak out because your heart starts racing and you become obsessed with your heart rate I have bad anxiety so I take a couple xanys wait like a half hour and only sniff little bits at a time till I get to were I feel motivational I never sniff more then ten mg under a half hour and never if I didn't get enough sleep the night before because that plays a big part in anxiety its in your head bro and the pain in your chest is a minifastation of your znxiety look at side affects of anxiety theres a million things that could contribute to it


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

What the sam-hill y'all. DON'T SNORT PILLS! THEY ARE MADE TO BE SWALLOWED, duh!


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

the truth hurts said:


> That's because anxiety can feel like a heart attack sometimes you freak out because your heart starts racing and you become obsessed with your heart rate I have bad anxiety so I take a couple xanys wait like a half hour and only sniff little bits at a time till I get to were I feel motivational I never sniff more then ten mg under a half hour and never if I didn't get enough sleep the night before because that plays a big part in anxiety its in your head bro and the pain in your chest is a minifastation of your znxiety look at side affects of anxiety theres a million things that could contribute to it


u snort xanax?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Snorting will slowly kill the membranes in your nose. Not the best idea. Might want to get help.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

This thread is anicent.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> This thread is anicent.


And reasons why drugs belong with pharmacists.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

adamaus said:


> u snort xanax?


Snorting xanax is the ultimate in stupidity because it's not water soluble. You have to wait for a drip to take it to your stomach .

pills are made to be swallowed, if it was supposed to be snorted, it would come as powder.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> This thread is anicent.


Dinosaurs are ancient yo.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> DON'T SNORT PILLS! THEY ARE MADE TO BE SWALLOWED, duh!


I guess they're more fun when snorted though.

I wouldn't personally know as I'm a sane person who swallows my pills. The only drugs I snort are nasal sprays.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Snorting Adderall is a waste of a good drug, you're sniffing fillers and other junk along with the "good stuff". I've done it one or two times in the past, felt nothing. Swallowing hits way harder and longer.

Just take them orally and 120mg or 4 / 30mg pills shouldn't be taken that often if at all.

Adderall is neurotoxic at high doses. Meaning it destories some dopaminic pathways permanently. If you do that enough you'll have life long depression, lack of energy and apathy.

So be careful.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

istayhome said:


> Snorting xanax is the ultimate in stupidity because it's not water soluble. You have to wait for a drip to take it to your stomach .
> 
> pills are made to be swallowed, if it was supposed to be snorted, it would come as powder.


Well we live in a ****ed up world don't we? We can pretend it doesn't exist but it does...so let's just deal with the facts , and make sure someone doesn't overdose instead of making this a moral issue.

No one cares, look around we're living in black hell.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't even go past the maxium of 30mg. I'm actually prescribe 25mg XR a day and I haven't really ventured past 6mg XR. Still gonna work my way up prehaps I'm getting not to many negatives at this dosage.

High doses of 120mg would probably damage your heart and erode your body and brain from catabolism. Your eyeballs will sink into your skull and penis will fall off!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> I wouldn't even go past the maxium of 30mg. I'm actually prescribe 25mg XR a day and I haven't really ventured past 6mg XR. Still gonna work my way up prehaps I'm getting not to many negatives at this dosage.
> 
> High doses of 120mg would probably damage your heart and erode your body and brain from catabolism. Your eyeballs will sink into your skull and penis will fall off!


Remember that your heart might explode too once you try to be superman


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

istayhome said:


> Remember that your heart might explode too once you try to be superman


That why you get used to the lower doses first before taking anything larger. Even taking it for one day just burns ya out.

Some just might get carried away 120mg is ridiculous no wonder why he's having problems. He shoulda just brought some coke if he wanted to snort something it short halflife woulda been safer.


----------

